# chain migration



## shawnee

Καλημέρα και πάλι,
For those unaware of the term it refers to that migration that preceded government incentives. It was organised between individuals as family members followed a pioneer, and so on and so forth. I didn't find a wiki page on it but I thought that there may be an equivalent Greek term.
You advice, as always most appreciated


----------



## Akritas

My first instinct is 'αλυσιδωτή μετανάστευση'. My problem, however, is whether a Greek native would understand the meaning of this term or would it need further explaining. Therefore, perhaps one should also consider 'μετανάστευση κατόπιν προσκλήσεως'.
Your target audience or readership is a very important factor.


----------



## shawnee

Thank you for your answer and for confirming my doubts with regards the literal translation 'αλυσιδωτή μετανάστευση.' A round about description like your proposed 'μετανάστευση κατόπιν προσκλήσεως' is clearly the way to go.


----------



## Traduita

Hi
From what I see "αλυσιδωτή μετανάστευση" exists a term, albeit in a small number of articles. Whether the meaning is clear or not depends on context and on the text's audience.

The problem I have with "μετανάστευση κατόπιν προσκλήσεως" is that you lose notions of the original terms, namely the notion of a chain movement where some members of a community eventually draw the other members to migrate and establish themselves as a community in their new country. 

"Mετανάστευση κατόπιν προσκλήσεως" doesn't make me think of this, rather it seems to imply some formal invitation, maybe by an employer, or a government. 

That's why I would stick with "αλυσιδωτή μετανάστευση", unless there are other suggestions.


----------



## Akritas

The reason I suggested 'μετανάστευση κατόπιν προσκλήσεως' as a possible alternative *depending on the context*, is because in the older times many people emigrated after they had been 'invited' by their friends, family etc. who had already done so. To this date and to the best of my knowledge, in Canada one can 'invite' someone under the condition that he will have to sponsor the newcomer for a period of time. I don't know the exact details of the particular system; it's just that as far as I am concerned, the above expression evokes memories of one immigrant 'bringing along' another.
Once again, I believe that the context and the focus of the emphasis are very important factors for the right choice of words. Also, we need to take into consideration the target reader. Is he Greek or Greek-Canadian for example?
My *only* problem with 'αλυσιδωτή μετανάστευση' is that it is a literal translation of the english term and is not widely used in Greece (αδόκιμος όρος). There is an increasing tendency of literal translations of various terms in a number of fields, which I find distasteful at best, as they corrupt the language. I accept that a language is a 'living organism' which changes and evolves, however I am not entirely at ease to accept an invasion of expressions which are imposed on the Greek language. There is a host of examples, which can keep this forum going for life!


----------



## shawnee

Akritas & Traduita: 
I remain respectful of both points of view being presented here. The audience will be Greek - Greek, as it will be published in Greece. Some diaspora Greeks will also access it but their Greek skills are not exactly up to scratch, consequently I'm not concerned about them as such. So if the term has been used in Greek migration discourse then I may use it, as it is such a well entrenched term in English discussion on the subject. As this is a large work and this is the first and will probably be the only literal translation, I think the audience can let it pass. 
Σας Ευχαριστώ πολύ


----------



## shawnee

I have settled on this:
«Ο καθιερωμένος τρόπος αλυσιδωτής μετανάστευσης, όπου ο ένας έσερνε τον άλλον, συνεχίστηκε κατά τη μεταπολεμική περίοδο ...»
Please advise if there is any kef left.


----------



## Akritas

Looks good!
How about 'έφερνε' instead of 'έσερνε'?
'Εσερνε means pulled / dragged, and along with 'chained' it can create unwanted connotations.


----------



## shawnee

All points taken -  
Na se kala Akritas


----------

